
Detect Toxic Language in Twilio Chat with Tensorflow.js - lizziepika
https://www.twilio.com/blog/detect-toxic-language-in-twilio-chat-with-tensorflow-js
======
danmg
Sentiment analysis is snake oil.

But being snake oil doesn't stop people from trying to sell it. If these sort
of systems get widely adopted, or people attempt to adopt them, the days when
fighting against ReCaptcha challenges will look quaint. You'll have guess why
the black box says what you wrote is naughty.

The fact they're still plugging away at this is just an indication of how
deathly afraid they are of actual criticism. They can't handle the ability of
the average person not being a compliant consumer only able to express
themselves in cat pictures and sponsored posts. With the rise of authoritarian
regimes, this sort of technology will try to be applied to mass severance
programs and detect "hostile elements" without any due process.

